# Just getting into the idea



## Proph (Dec 12, 2008)

As this is my first post ever let me say hello ladies and gentleman.

Ok so here goes, I have been fishing around the internet for information and come across this board. I am very interested in _eventually_ becoming a police officer

my questions are

To my knowledge the first step is passing the civil service exam correct?
Now as I said _eventually _I was wondering if I took the civil service exam say today and passed how long until I have to take the next step before I would have to start over by taking the civil service exam again?

Next is the PAT correct? is this a department to department test or state wide and if so what does it consist of? or just ballpark

Basically im just looking for a step by step guide what one would do in order to become a police officer and also if you must do them all in X amount of time (like i said with the civil service) because at this time im trying to get other things together in my life so I would not be as dedicated as I would like but if i could take some steps now then be already prepaired to jump right into the acadamy that would be a help. Or do you have to do one step right after the other

Thank You!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

In the words of flatbead, if you search for other threads and forums on this board, I'm sure you'll find 99% of your questions have already been answered. Here are some short answers in the mean time.

The civil service tests are adminstered in the spring every odd year (2005, 2007, etc.) The scores are posted in the fall and the old scores reset. You chosen dept. pulls from the list if and when they decide to hire. As its possible the department may not hire at all during the two years, simply being #1 doesnt guarantee you a job.

State police ranks their list differently; instead of getting absolute preference, vets get only 2 extra points, making it somewhat more competitive for non-vets.

If you're a vet, you--for the most part--have a decent shot. If not you don't just need to _pass_ the test, you need to _ace_ it. If you don't test well, you may want to try nearby municipalites that aren't civil service or consider NH or other neighboring state.

You should research how residency and vet preference will effect you.
http://www.masscops.com/forums/showthread.php?t=65322

PAT is a state adminstered test, usually done in Hudson, MA. If you're in halfway decent shape, you should have nothing to worry about.
http://www.mass.gov/?pageID=hrdtopi...dical+and+Physical+Fitness+Standards&sid=Ehrd

If you are 22 years old without any military expierience, you may want to think about getting some, provided it's something you'd be willing to do anyway. The military taught me key skills I use on the job on a daily basis, as well as gave the civil service boost. Military is key in civil circus; CJ education won't help you at all (though CJ degrees help once your on the job.) I know of at least 3 people who joined up (Army and Coast Guard) just mainly to get vet status. I also know of non-vets who've waited decades and have never got a postcard. It's THAT important.



Proph said:


> Basically im just looking for a step by step guide what one would do in order to become a police officer and also if you must do them all in X amount of time (like i said with the civil service) because at this time im trying to get other things together in my life so I would not be as dedicated as I would like but if i could take some steps now then be already prepaired to jump right into the acadamy that would be a help. Or do you have to do one step right after the other


On a final note and not to be a dick: work on your grammar. I had to take a writing test prior to my oral interview. I understand this is a message board and no one's saying you need to be an English major, but that type of shit will sink you in an instant.


----------

